# I don't know what I want for my 21st Birthday...need help!



## DelfinoPie (Jan 17, 2008)

So I'll be 21 on the 29th of January, and my Mom keeps phoning me and asking me what I want as a present. Apparently it has to be something 'special' that I'll keep for a long time (if not forever) because 21 is one of those special ages (although I fail to see why...despite being able to drink in America now).

I struggled to even come up with a Christmas present, she ended up asking me "Would you object if I got you an Xbox 360?" 

Anyway, my point is, what would you guys and girls recommend? 

Now is a good time to mention that my Mom specifically said "Not a guitar, and nothing alive." (I asked for a Pug earlier in the week.)

So, yeah, I'm stumped.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 17, 2008)

SNES.


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 17, 2008)

You want steve vai to jump out of your birthday cake... FTW!  happy birthday on the 29th man!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2008)

Perhaps some sort of pedal, or accessory (I'm thinking Ebow?).

Or if you need a new pickup or two?

Gift cards for CDs/games/whatever?


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> SNES.



Also acceptable


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 17, 2008)

Ask for a watch - I got a nice Citizen Eco-drive watch for my 21st.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 17, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Ask for a watch - I got a nice Citizen Eco-drive watch for my 21st.



Thats an awesome suggestion, man. However, it wasn't long ago that my Dad got me a really nice watch.



Stitch said:


> SNES



Wicked suggestion, but I'm afraid I already own one...somewhere lol


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hookers and blow? 

It doesn't really count as something alive, since they're dead inside


----------



## skinhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Go to a gay bar...

again


----------



## arnoroth661 (Jan 17, 2008)

A double breasted suit for all those job interviews you'll be persuing as a competent and successful 21-year-old.    

Also, a tailored double breasted suit would give you initiative to keep the same weight... "Oh crap, I can't fit into my double breasted suit...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 17, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Hookers and blow?
> 
> It doesn't really count as something alive, since they're dead inside



 Nice  I'll see what she says.


----------



## Variant (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Jan 17, 2008)

Just say "money." That's what I always say.  And when my grandma gets mad, I say, "Then don't get me anything. It's not like I'm really lacking in anything I need, except... money." But she can't accept that because she wants to get me a present. It usually ends up with her giving in and giving me money.  "Oh, yeah, Grandma. The money you gave me... I used it to pay my car insurance and taxes." "What?!"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 17, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> A double breasted suit for all those job interviews you'll be persuing as a competent and successful 21-year-old.
> 
> Also, a tailored double breasted suit would give you initiative to keep the same weight... "Oh crap, I can't fit into my double breasted suit...



LOL, I like that line of thinking.



Skinhead said:


> Go to a gay bar...
> 
> again



I plan to get wrecked anyway, doubt it'll be at a gay bar though.



Variant said:


> *Alcohol Pic*



Something that will last 



Naren said:


> Just say "money." That's what I always say. And when my grandma gets mad, I say, "Then don't get me anything. It's not like I'm really lacking in anything I need, except... money." But she can't accept that because she wants to get me a present. It usually ends up with her giving in and giving me money. "Oh, yeah, Grandma. The money you gave me... I used it to pay my car insurance and taxes." "What?!"



LOL, you're supposed to spend money from Grandparents on sweets/candy and "one of those new CD albums."  I'm getting very tempted to ask for money though.


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 17, 2008)

just get a box, seemed to keep JJ happy


----------



## Naren (Jan 17, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> LOL, you're supposed to spend money from Grandparents on sweets/candy and "one of those new CD albums."  I'm getting very tempted to ask for money though.



Yeah, I told my friend that I spent the money my grandma sent me on taxes, bills, and insurance and he said, "You're supposed to spend that money on yourself!" "I did!"


----------



## oompa (Jan 18, 2008)

get her to get you a gift card. thats the best thing. it'd be perfect if it's at amazon.com or some place where you could buy anything you want. that way she wont FEEL as if she's giving you money. 

thats what i used to do when relatives asked me


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Ask for a watch - I got a nice Citizen Eco-drive watch for my 21st.



win i got one when i graduated lol


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 18, 2008)

An RG 2228.

Oh and some booze.


----------

